# gyno...appearing 1 yea after last go around?



## f.r.a.n.k. (Apr 6, 2016)

So I'm going to be having bloods done soon to check all my levels again. Can't recall off hand what they were last time I had them done but I remember them being within normal ranges for me.
Haven't had anything in over a year and now there's this lump under my left nipple and it's sensitive. The right one isn't sensitive nor does it have any lump or abnormal feeling to it.

Can this be a result of something else? Or could it still be related to the good stuff even though that stopped a year ago???

oh and hi everyone! Long time no talk


----------



## snake (Apr 6, 2016)

Nice to see you back frank and wish it were under a better situation. Smart of you to check the blood work but I'm not pinning this on a year ago. It could be an E2 problem but I doubt it's from a prior use of AAS. Keep us posted and good luck!


----------



## DF (Apr 6, 2016)

It's quite possible Fronk.


----------



## tunafisherman (Apr 6, 2016)

is there a chance that this was there and you are only now realizing it?  It seems like a year out from AAS would be a long time for the symptoms to appear---although I would assume that depends on how well you recovered.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Apr 6, 2016)

I mean...I guess it's possible...I never have a reason to rub on my nipples lol. So maybe it has been there but I don't feel like it has. 
We'll see what bloods say


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 6, 2016)

What was ur last cycle


----------



## justbecool1234 (Jun 7, 2016)

... don't want to scare you, but...

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...ghFMAU&usg=AFQjCNGpouYiJo_iEDriFz3uU8wfYt92cw


----------



## Redrum1327 (Jun 7, 2016)

Franky's got moobs, haha lol


----------



## AlphaD (Jun 7, 2016)

Fronk based off your avi you have a nice set regardless.........


----------



## justbecool1234 (Jun 14, 2016)

f.r.a.n.k. said:


> I mean...I guess it's possible...I never have a reason to rub on my nipples lol. So maybe it has been there but I don't feel like it has.
> We'll see what bloods say



What did the bloods say?


----------



## Bicepticon (Jul 10, 2016)

Did your bloods come back scary?


----------



## SHRUGS (Jul 10, 2016)

Yes possible. Beer makes gyno kick in if you drink it? I can have 3-4 beers and gyno next 2-3 days is sore. Just somethin to think about.
!S!


----------



## steve (Jul 18, 2016)

Hi everyone just joined the site and have a question regarding gyno, i have only ever taken one course before this one and all was fine, this was over a year ago and as said everything was fine i followed my friends advice as he has been on the gear for years he told me all i needed was nolva to use as pct and incase i get gyno the same just take 10mgs in the morning and 10mgs at night i never checked these things out i know foolish, so i have just a bit more tissue on my left pec than my right, my right is fine, it is only a very small bit of flesh more than the right and so im going to follow his advice 10mgs of nolva in the morning and 10mgs at night for 10days, im 3rd week in to my 40mgs of dbol and have stopped the dbol and started the nolva yesterday will this work?, i know from reading this forum how stupid ive been and should have checked everything out myself but i didn't, i know real stupid last course was fine but obviously not this time my left nipple was itching for about a week before i just noticed the, will the nolva work as he says to combat the touch of gyno i have, will it go down, will it get Worse? 
i have never had bloods done or any of that my friend said this would be fine no worries its only your second course
my first course is the same as my second 4 weeks of dbol week 1 to week 4 and 500 of test week 1 to week 10
I know now from reading this forum how stupid and naive i have been if i make this out of this without gyno i'll never be as trusting and stupid again 
thanks 
Steve


----------



## steve (Jul 18, 2016)

*Think i have a touch of gyno, young and stupid.*

Hi everyone just joined the site and have a question regarding gyno, i have only ever taken one course before this one and all was fine, this was over a year ago and as said everything was fine i followed my friends advice as he has been on the gear for years he told me all i needed was nolva to use as pct and incase i get gyno the same just take 10mgs in the morning and 10mgs at night i never checked these things out i know foolish, so i have just a bit more tissue on my left pec than my right, my right is fine, it is only a very small bit of flesh more than the right and so im going to follow his advice 10mgs of nolva in the morning and 10mgs at night for 10days, im 3rd week in to my 40mgs of dbol and have stopped the dbol and started the nolva yesterday will this work?, i know from reading this forum how stupid ive been and should have checked everything out myself but i didn't, i know real stupid last course was fine but obviously not this time my left nipple was itching for about a week before i just noticed the, will the nolva work as he says to combat the touch of gyno i have, will it go down, will it get Worse? 
i have never had bloods done or any of that my friend said this would be fine no worries its only your second course
my first course is the same as my second 4 weeks of dbol week 1 to week 4 and 500 of test week 1 to week 10
I know now from reading this forum how stupid and naive i have been if i make this out of this without gyno i'll never be as trusting and stupid again 
thanks 
Steve


----------



## DF (Jul 18, 2016)

steve said:


> Hi everyone just joined the site and have a question regarding gyno, i have only ever taken one course before this one and all was fine, this was over a year ago and as said everything was fine i followed my friends advice as he has been on the gear for years he told me all i needed was nolva to use as pct and incase i get gyno the same just take 10mgs in the morning and 10mgs at night i never checked these things out i know foolish, so i have just a bit more tissue on my left pec than my right, my right is fine, it is only a very small bit of flesh more than the right and so im going to follow his advice 10mgs of nolva in the morning and 10mgs at night for 10days, im 3rd week in to my 40mgs of dbol and have stopped the dbol and started the nolva yesterday will this work?, i know from reading this forum how stupid ive been and should have checked everything out myself but i didn't, i know real stupid last course was fine but obviously not this time my left nipple was itching for about a week before i just noticed the, will the nolva work as he says to combat the touch of gyno i have, will it go down, will it get Worse?
> i have never had bloods done or any of that my friend said this would be fine no worries its only your second course
> my first course is the same as my second 4 weeks of dbol week 1 to week 4 and 500 of test week 1 to week 10
> I know now from reading this forum how stupid and naive i have been if i make this out of this without gyno i'll never be as trusting and stupid again
> ...



Dbol will blow your tits up.  I have found that compound is by far the worst when it comes to estrogen elevation.  Are you taking an AI?


----------



## steve (Jul 18, 2016)

No i dont even know what ai is just started training 3 month before my first course my friend who has been at this years says you want to put a stone on or more in ten weeks do this so i did, went in with my eyes wide shut real stupid, but everything worked last time and i just tried repeating exactly what i did last time,


----------



## bigdog (Jul 18, 2016)

wtf? do some research about what an AI is but where you should have started is researching the crap your "friend" recommended before applying it to yourself! good luck!


----------



## DF (Jul 18, 2016)

steve said:


> No i dont even know what ai is just started training 3 month before my first course my friend who has been at this years says you want to put a stone on or more in ten weeks do this so i did, went in with my eyes wide shut real stupid, but everything worked last time and i just tried repeating exactly what i did last time,



Steve, buddy!  you need to do yourself a favor & educate yourself.  You can start by reading this: https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/11475-Am-I-ready-to-cycle


----------



## steve (Jul 18, 2016)

Yeah i know your right, there really isnt any excuse for it, i asked thats it? and he says yep thats it go for it so i did, pretty stupid on my behalf.
Thanks.


----------



## steve (Jul 18, 2016)

Yeah i know your right, there really isnt any excuse for it, i asked thats it? and he says yep thats it go for it so i did, pretty stupid on my behalf.
Thanks.


----------



## steve (Jul 18, 2016)

Yeah i know your right, there really isnt any excuse for it, i asked thats it? and he says yep thats it go for it so i did, pretty stupid on my behalf.
Thanks.


----------

